# Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2005)

Am Wochenende hatten wir ein Treffen der AB - Mods in Heiligenhafen.

Freitag abend trudelten alle nacheinander in der "Rauchkate" ein, die nur ein paar Meter neben der "Ostseeresidenz" lag, wo wir untergebracht waren. 

Neben gutem Essen stand uns in der Rauchkate ein Nebenzimmer fürs "Tagen" zur Verfügung.

So konnten wir in aller Ruhe das im vergangenen Jahr Geschehene Revue passieren lassen, den Umgang mit verschiedenen Problemen und Problemchen besprechen, diverse Veranstaltungen durchsprchen, überlegen wie man das Anglerboard noch besser machen kann, über gemachte und vermiedene Fehler sprechen, und einfach auch mal wieder die Modkollegen in "Natura" sehen.

Nach einer langen Besprechung gings kurz in die Heia, dann trafen wir uns am Samstag morgen an Board der MS Karoline wieder,  die wir für uns alleine hatten.

Und erlebten einen herrlichen Tag auf See zusammen, der auch die "Kutteranfängern" unter den Mods auf den Geschmack brachte - und der wieder einmal zeigte, was das Anglkerboard (auch bei den Mods) ausmacht:
Fachsimpeln, Diskutieren, Quatschen, Austauschen, Spaß haben und nicht zuletzt eben auch gemeinsam angeln gehen.

Einen herzlichen Dank hier nochmal an alle erschienenen Mods (mit "Anhang" waren wir 38), einen ebenso herzlichen Dank an die Mods, die terminlich nicht konnten und zu Hause aufpassten dass das Anglerboard nicht aus dem Ruder lief.

Einen etwas ausführlicheren Bericht und ne Ladung toller Fotos werdet Ihr dann im Junimagazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) sehen können. 

Einen herzlichen Dank hir nochmal auch an die Inhaber und Mitarbeiter der Ostseeresidenz (Übernachtung), Rauchkate (Essen, konferenzzimmer) und MS - Karoline (Kutter):
Es war alles vom feinsten, so dass wir uns entschlossen haben, unsere Modtreffen zukünftig immer so und immer bei Euch zu gestalten.


----------



## Jirko (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

...möchte mich dem dank von thomas anschließen und den servicemitarbeitern der rauchkate für´s legger essen nebst schnellstem service meinen herzlichsten dank aussprechen... und der crew von der karoline auch nen digges danke für den perfekten service – war toll bei euch #6


----------



## Broesel (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Na dann...bin ich ja mal auf den Bericht gespannt. Ich hab mich da schon gewundert, warum auf dem Parkplatz am Binnensee soviele Autos mit Anglerboard-Aufklebern standen....den MS-Jörg-Kombi kannte ich ja...aber dann waren da noch Fahrzeuge aus COE und TF und und und...

Anbei noch ein kleines Bild von Eurer Ausfahrt..ich glaub das erste ASchiff war die Karoline..war schon etwas weit wech..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Ja, man hat da fast nur AB - Autos und seltsame Typen mit AB - Caps, Shirts, Sweatern etc. rumgeistern sehen))
Da ist Heiligenhafen ganz schön erschrocken))


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Was auch nicht vergessen werden sollte:
Einige unserer Partner haben für die Arbeit der Mods, die auch diese hier im Board zu schätzen wissen, Sachpreise gespendet, die dann unter den Mods verlost als Dank für die viele Arbeit.

Wir bedanken uns hiermit also nochmal ausdrücklich bei Shimano, Zebco, Anglers TopShop und DS - Angelsport für die Unterstützung der Anglerboardmoderatoren.


----------



## Karstein (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Und auch bei Michael Eisele für die Pilker und Preise, oder Thomas? 

Für mich war es ja das allererste Treffen als Moderator-Frischling - und ich muss sagen, es war eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung, die von Martin und Thomas perfekt organisiert wurde!!! #6

Die Unterkünfte von Schwartz-Touristik am Heiligenhafener Binnensee waren von einem unschlagbaren Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und top ausgestattet, der Service in der "Rauchkate" charmant und wieselflink, und die Kutterbesatzung hatte uns nicht nur lecker bewirtet, sondern auch gezielt an den Fisch gefahren! Absolut erwähnenswert war die Aufmerksamkeit des Deckspersonals: wenn sich eine Rute mal stärker durchgebogen hatte, musste nicht extra nach einem Gaff gerufen werden - immer stand schon jemand zum Landen des Fisches parat, dickes Kompli! Na und Ralle dürfte am Samstag unser Angler-König geworden sein, ständig stand er mit gekrümmter Rute neben mir und hatte auch insgesamt die dicksten Leoparden in seiner Fischkiste (seine "Geheimwaffe" war übrigens ein schwarz-silberner schlanker "Sölvkroken"-Pilker, an dem die ganzen Dorsche nicht vorbeikamen!) - dickes PETRI, Ralle! :m Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hatte Jirko den größten Dorsch auf die Schuppen gelegt, oder?

Havkat, Truttafriend, rob, Gnilftz, Tanja und ich versuchten es dann am Sonntag Morgen noch auf Höhe Wallnau/ Fehmarn auf Meerforelle, doch der starke Nordostwind und/ oder unsere übermüdeten Visagen vergrätzten wohl alle Fische in näherer Umgebung. Trotzdem war es auch dort ein lustiger und schöner Vormittag.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon dolle auf´s nächste Treffen in 2006 und die wirklich herzliche Mod-Truppe!!!

Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle an die Organisatoren Dok und Thomas von

Karsten & Tanja


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*



> Und auch bei Michael Eisele für die Pilker und Preise, oder Thomas?


Aber selbstverständlich!!
Sorry, weil die extra kamen, hatte ich nicht mehr dran gedacht.
Also an dieser Stelle auch der ausdrückliche Dank an die Firma Eisele!!!!!


----------



## ralle (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

War ne prima Sache am WE !!

Gute Organisation - Danke Dok und Thomas - Top Wetter, gute Fänge und ein Klasse Modteam haben uns ein schönes Wochenende beschert!!

Es gab viel zu diskutieren aber auch viel zu lachen. So soll es sein und freue mich schon riesig aufs nächste Jahr !!

Chippog hat uns noch ne neue Angelmethode gezeigt ,welche ich so in dieser Form noch nicht kannte 

Oberoberfaulenzermethode einfach nur gut !!!


----------



## Laksos (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Ja, das war wirklich klasse! 

Zu chippog's neuer Angelmethode - Originalton der Kapitänsfrau:

(ganz besorgt): 
"... da liegt einer draußen auf dem Boden, der sieht aus wie tot!!!" |scardie: 

Antwort eines Boardies:

(ganz entspannt):
"oooch, das is' nur unser Schwede, der liegt schon länger da!" (oder so ähnlich)  :q  :m


----------



## havkat (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Moin!

Jupp! 

Konkretes, konstruktives, *LUSTIGES*, leicht feuchtes , sonniges, eben ein rundes Wochenende.

Ich schließe mich den Ausführungen meiner Kollegen an und sage per "Rundumschlag" DANKE an *alle* die ihren Beitrag zur Vorbereitung, Durchführung und zum Service beigetragen haben.

Sie ju näxt jiehr, nä!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*



> Sie ju näxt jiehr, nä!


Bescheid)))


----------



## ollidi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Das nächste Mal verstecke ich vorher ein paar Webcams und dann werden die Bilder im AB veröffentlicht. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*



> Das nächste Mal verstecke ich vorher ein paar Webcams und dann werden die Bilder im AB veröffentlicht


Brauchst Du nicht, die kommen im Magazin)


----------



## ollidi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Aber nicht die, die ich dann schießen würde. :q 
So quasi ein paar Schnappschüsse. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*



> So quasi ein paar Schnappschüsse.


Sind so tolle dabei, dass einige schon von ihrem persönlichen Recht am Bild Gebrauch machen wollten uind versuchen die Veröffentlichung zu verhindern)


----------



## C.K. (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*



> aber dann waren da noch Fahrzeuge aus COE



@broesel
Das war meinereiner!!  #h


----------



## rob (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

moin mädels und jungs!
rob ist eben wieder in wien gelandet.
ich möchte mich an dieser stelle nochmal bei allen organisatoren und bei den heiligenhafener bedanken.auch bei der besatzung der ms caroline!
das war ein richtig geiler turn für mich binnenösi und ihr wart alle sehr  bemüht und mehr als symphatisch!freu mich ebenso über einige dorsche die meine rute zum zappeln brachten.
war mein erster ostsee kuttertörn.am sonntag noch mit karsten,tanja,tim,havkat und gnilftz(spezialgrüsse an dichhat mich enorm gefreut wieder mal einen boardie mehr persönlich kennen zulernen!) auf mefojagd bei fehmarn.ich beneide euch norddeutsche sehr wegen dem meer und auch den vielen guten süsswasserln.
das mefofischen mit wathose an der küste hat mir richtig gut gefallen und war sicher nicht das letzte mal.zum glück hab ich als neuling keine gefangen und somit kann ich mich da auch wieder sehen lassen:qfreu mich schon.
das wochenende war einfach nur top.unser team ist echt genial und wir haben ordentlich spass miteinander.auch das notwendige arbeiten neben all dem vergnügen und ramenprogramm,war sehr ausgiebig ,konstruktiv und jeder war voll bei der sache:m
ich freu mich schon sehr auf das nächste treffen!
lg aus wien
rob


ps: hab heute um 6:00 in der früh meinen rückflug nach wien versäumt!ich trottel hab einfach falsch vom ticket abgelesen und mich um eine stunde verguckt.ist mir ein rätsel,sowas ist mir noch nie passiert.einmal falsch gelesen dann gemerkt,im hirn eingebrannt und eingefahren:q:qich musste dann ein neues ticket lösen,zum glück nur um 30 euro,dank meiner gekonnten raunzerei am schalterhab dann 9 stunden blöd schauend am flughafen auf einem sessel verbracht,die leute beobachtet und in einem karpfenbuch gelesenman war das langweilig...aber selber schuld#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Hallo an alle,
das Treffen war spitze und absolut produktiv muß ich mal sagen. Die Bilder die ich bereits habe habe ich in der AB Galerie eingestellt. 
Hier gehts lang!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Klasse)
Danke M_S!


----------



## Kalle25 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Auch von Caren und ich wollen uns noch einmal bei allen bedanken, die dieses tolle Treffen organisiert und in irgendeiner Form zum Gelingen beigetragen haben.


----------



## Kunze (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Hallo!

Das war einfach nur ein geiles Wochenende.

Meine Vorposter habe alles wesentliche geschrieben...

Ich sach nur *Danke* an alle die dies ermöglicht haben. :m #h


----------



## rob (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

hey !anbei meine fotos vom treffen:http://members.chello.at/robert.elsbacher/abModTr/
jörg wenn du sie in die ab_galerie einbinden möchtest schick ich dir den webordner und lösch es wieder hier!lg rob


----------



## Laksos (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Hier noch ein paar Fotos, die nicht in der Gallerie, aber vielleicht auch ganz schön sind:


----------



## Laksos (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Der vorletzte Rest vom Fotofest:


----------



## Laksos (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Und der letzte Rest vom Fotofest:


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Man...und ich konnte nicht dabei sein. :c  :c


----------



## chippog (20. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

mit all den mods und respektive anhang, die nicht dabei sein konnten, leide ich ganz besonders. allein die ausgefeilten angeltechniken, die ihr nicht direkt vor ort mitkriegen durftet..., ganz zu schweigen von der guten stimmung!! das treffen war nur viel zu kurz, um mit allen ordentlich sprechen zu können, was ich liebend gerne gemacht hätte! ich freu mich schon sehr auf's nächste!!! auch vom alten schweden ein saftiges dankeschön an euch alle, die ihr zum gelingen beigetragen habt.


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Moin Moin , 
schöne Bilder von Eurem Treffen . Ich hab da mal eine Frage  :q . Hat Thomas9904 überhaupt geangelt  :q ? Hab kein Bild mit Ihm und Fisch gesehen  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Pete (20. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

so, meine bilder sind auch online auf der anglerboard-bildergalerie...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*



> . Hat Thomas9904 überhaupt geangelt


Jepp, hatte so um die 15 Stück, waren aber leider auch viele Kleine bei, so dass es am Ende zu 10 vernünftign Portionen gereicht hat)


----------



## Jirko (20. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

huhu pete #h

hmh... so richtig fit scheint die galerie aber auch nicht mehr zu sein |kopfkrat... völlig aufgehangen und nun spricht sie garnicht mehr mit mir ... werd gleich mal nen versuch via IE starten... hast du ne erklärung dafür mein bester? #h


----------



## marioschreiber (20. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Mist !
Nu is die "Boardprominenz" schon mal in der Nähe, und ich verpasse das ganze ! 

@Rob: Heiko hat mich noch angesimst ob ich auch noch zu euch komme, doch leider musste ich arbeiten. Hätte dich gerne kennengelernt !

@C.K. : Mist, ich hab dich verpasst ! (€ ?)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

hi jirko, bei mir funzt die Galerie allerbest. Was hast du fürn Prob?


----------



## Laksos (20. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Bei uns funktioniert sie schon, ist bloß ziemlich lahm, anscheinend in die Jahre gekommen und Arthritis!! :q


----------



## Jirko (20. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

hallo jörch #h

mit´m IE ging´s bestens! liegt wohl an irgend´ner einstellung von mozilla |kopfkrat... alles wird gut... wünsch dir noch nen feinen abend langer #h


----------



## Pete (20. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

die galerie ist gegenüber früher lahmarschig hoch zehn...woran dies liegt, kann sicher nur krischan selbst sagen...


----------



## ollidi (21. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Schicke Bilders, die eine Menge Spass wiederspielgeln. :m

Bei mir funzt die Galerie bestens. Auch mit Firefox.


----------



## chippog (21. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

bei mir funzt gor nix! ich seh nur immer 'nen haufen mods und einen faulenzenden alten schweden... wer treibt denn da schindluder??


----------



## Karstein (21. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Mist !
> Nu is die "Boardprominenz" schon mal in der Nähe, und ich verpasse das ganze !



Echtamal, Mario!  #d  Hättest wenigstens Sonntag Morgen in Wallnau aufschlagen können, damit wir zu sechst nix gefangen hätten... :q 

Halte Dir wenigstens den 9. Juli frei, zum Karnevalsumzug in Heiligenhafen - da können wir Deine AB-Touri-Ignoranz bei einem Jever diskutieren.  :g


----------



## C.K. (21. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

@Mario
Ich habe mich ganz bewusst bei Dir nicht gemeldet (€!). Bin im Juni 2 Wochen vor Ort und würde da wieder sehr gerne mit Dir, das Aalloch besuchen.


----------



## chippog (21. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

sagt mal ihr zwei "euros" was heisst eigentlich  (€ ?) und (€!). "her mit der kohle", "du schuldest mir noch...", "das ist aber teuer..." oder was???


----------



## C.K. (21. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Chipp, Du bist ein Ass!!  #6  Du hast den Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen, mit Deiner Vermutung, dass es um Geld geht! :q  :q  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (21. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Aber wie ist er so schnell darauf gekommen ?


----------



## C.K. (21. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Na, die Schweden sind halt die hellsten Köpfe in Europa! 













Deshalb sind die Frauen da auch so oft blond!! :q:q:q:q


----------



## Franky (21. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Besonders die "alten Schweden"..... :q:q:q:q

PS: ich hatte das Vergnügen mit beiden Christians eine Bude zu teilen. Besonders vergnüglich war es, wenn man von dem einen ein "Waaaaaaaaas?!" vernehmen durfte, der da gerade duschte... Insbesondere dann, wenn die oben erwähnte Wortwahl fiel... :q:q:q:q


----------



## chippog (21. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

jungs, jetz gehts ans eingemachte... wer will das schon lesen ausser uns altschweden und sonstwie gearteten mods? lass uns lieber beim nächsten treff wieder gemeinsam kuscheln. gewisse leute, die sich hier über haarfarben äussern, scheinen wohl weder vor ort gewesen zu sein, noch sonst gutes im sinn zu haben! dass könnte (€ !!!!!) werden...


----------



## Laksos (21. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Uii, da wird beim alten Schweden bei (SEK!!!!!!!) statt teuren Schwedenkronen 'n Sondereinsatzkommando draus!  :q


----------



## Karstein (22. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Hab zur Kudderausfahrt und unserer MeFo-Exkursion ´nen kleinen Artikel mit Fotos zusammengeschrieben, zu finden auf

http://www.hart-am-fisch.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=42&Itemid=76

Viel Spaß beim Lesen! :m


----------



## ralle (22. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Schöner Bericht Karsten !!

Und das nicht nur, weil du mich erwähnt hast


----------



## Jirko (22. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

...wirklich vom allerfeinsten bruder... und vielen dank dafür #6


----------



## Karstein (22. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Na ihr Zwei habt ja auch die dörschlichen Highlights gesetzt! *respektvoller Verneiger*


----------



## Jirko (22. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

nääääänäääää mein bester, bescheidenheit iss mein 2. vorname  wir haben doch alle, mehr oder weniger, gut gezuppelt... ein büschen glück ist ja auch immer vonnöten...#h


----------



## wodibo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Ihr hattet ja nur Glück weil ich nicht dabei war :q  |uhoh:


----------



## Karstein (23. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Stimmt WoDi, sonst hättest Du Havkat noch sein feines YAD-Rutchen bei der Verlosung vor der Nase wechgeschnappt! :m


----------



## havkat (23. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

*Mein* Schaaatzzz!!!!


----------



## wodibo (23. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

*Buuuuaaaaahhhhhhh*  |uhoh:


----------



## Gnilftz (23. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Moinsen,
Ihr Mods habt ja lustige Angelmethoden,
die angetäuschte Seekrankheit mit feinfühliger Handgelenkzupfvariante kannte ich bisher noch nicht, sieht aber seeeeeehr entspannend aus!  :q 
Die sitzende Angelrucksackmiteingebautemhockermeerforellendrillmethode von Havkat hat mich hingegen völlig überzeugt!  #6   
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, das Stehen beim Angeln wird völlig überbewertet!  :q 

Viele Grüße an die Moderatorenschar, Ihr macht hier nen super Job!  #r 
Ganz besondere Grüße an Rob, die Bäääärliner, Timsen & Havkat! Auch ohne Fangerfolg war es ein schönes, lustiges Fischen mit Euch! Immer gerne wieder!

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## havkat (24. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*



> Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, das Stehen beim Angeln wird völlig überbewertet!



So is datt!
Generell wird sowieso alles überbewertet! Werfen, einholen, der ganze Kram!


----------



## Karstein (24. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> *Mein* Schaaatzzz!!!!



Ja bitte, *mein* Hasenöhrchen?  :q  :q  :q 

Lass man bloß Din Fru nich mitbekommen, dass Du die YAD jeden Abend vor dem Bubu zärtlich tätscheln tust!  :g 

@ Heiko: wir haben uns doch extra in Wallnau zurückgehalten, damit die Jungz vom "Tag der Meerforelle" heute wenigstens eine 30er an den Haken beekommen!  Aber Torsten´s Sitzkiepe hab ich schon optimiert - und bei Penny eine Hollywoodschaukel für 49,95 gekauft, die baue ich nächstes Mal am Strand auf!


----------



## ralle (24. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

So Thorsten

Du bist dran schuld  du hast mich ja förmlich dazu getrieben es zu tun






ich habe mir ne Yad Cleveland Multi gekauft und in 3 Wochen wird sie getestet !!


----------



## havkat (24. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

@Karsten

Datt Tätscheln wird gleichmäßig verteilt.
Vergiss nicht Bierdosenhalter an die Schaukel anzuschrauben. Sonst is datt nix! 

RSF = Relaxed Seatrout Fishing. Wird´n Trend, wetten?

@Ralle

Welch weise Entscheidung.
Meine muss noch´n büschn warten, aber wie schon erwähnt......

Die havseis werden sie hassen lernen!


----------



## Karstein (24. April 2005)

*AW: Modtreffen in Heiligenhafen*

Ich mach dann man lieber EKS = Extrem Kveite Stipping. Bin nich so´n Filigranfischer wie ihr Ostsee-Küstis, brauche als Hocker einen Kutter und drei MeFo-Blanks zum Köderausbringen! :m

Neinnein, ist schon ein feines Rütchen, das ihr da habt, Havkat & Ralle - lasst krümmen, dat Teil!


----------

